# Chestnut foal with pink skin and a blue eye. Is he really a chestnut or will he chang



## contracosta (Apr 14, 2020)

We had a chestnut arabian colt born yesterday but I noticed all his skin is pink and he has one eye that is half blue! Both his parents are Chestnut but the mom has some painted spots on her belly and the dad has sired one other foal that apparently had one blue eye. Do you think this baby will be chestnut, or do you think the pink skin means he’ll change color as he grows?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Odds are that the skin showing pink I'll,darken as he ages - except on his nose which will remain pink. 

Look at the length of his ears!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No idea about the colors....genetics are not my forte'.


What I can and will say is....


_*Congratulations!!*_


Beautiful baby has made a appearance....those ears are to die for...something to "grow" into. :smile:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Except for under the white the skin will darken up in a short time. Foal will remain a chestnut although the shade may vary after the first shed plus summer coat versus winter coat.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, with two chestnut parents (and no sign of greying on them), your colt is guaranteed chestnut. All chestnut (not greying) foals will have pink skin around their nose/muzzle and genitals, that goes away in a week or so. Splash is the most common trait that causes a blue eye, but Sabino can too. Any time you have a wide blaze a blue eye is possible. He is lovely. Congrats.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Non-grey red foals have pink skin at birth. His blue eye comes from his white markings. He's a lovely, very red foal. (I say red instead of chestnut/sorrel because chestnut and sorrel are genetically identical and people argue over what is a chestnut and what is a sorrel but red is red is red)

Oh and his first shed will probably be very dark - this is not at all indicative of adult shade. He may end up being dark red, or he may not. Shade is unpredictable.

Red is recessive, so red + red always = red.


----------

